# MP3 players and recorded books



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Has anybody use one of the MP3 players or other similar device to listen to recorded books? I'm trying to find a device that I can download books into that won't lose the contents when the batteries fail and uses bookmarks to keep track of the location in the book. BTW I'm not pirating anything as the library provides the electronic version of the books.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

How much space do you need?

Audible is probably one of the most popular online audiobook services. www.audible.com/twit should give you a free download if you want to try it out. But on the hardware side of things...

I'm assuming that you're taking Cds from the library and turning them into mp3s or something similar?

For your first concern, no modern player should lose the contents when the batteries run down, and most all of them should start right where they last left off. However, you're right that if I'm in the middle of book #1, and switch to book #2, when I return to book #1, most players will want to start from the begining unless you've setup a bookmark, or they have a smart resume feature.

For instance, my zune knows that with podcasts, I want to start right where I left off. I can switch between a dozen podcasts, and it will always ask me if I want to "resume" when I come back to a previously listened episode. If you set the genre of your audiobooks to "Podcast", this feature should work for you. More info here (P.S. I love my Zune):

http://www.zunester.com/2007/11/audio-book-files-as-podcasts.html

For players that have bookmark functionality, Creative Zen's do, I believe. The microphoto was what I had before I got a zune.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Marshall,

Thank you for the information which was really helpful. I would put some CDs on the unit, but our library also provides the books in downloadable versions which is a big plus.

Thanks again.

Bob


----------

